# id's von view komponenten werden nicht gefunden



## java007 (14. Okt 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

die id's der komponenten in der XML-Datei werden nicht gefunden.
Und zwar wird, siehe code, id rot unterstrichen.

[JAVA=42]

button1=(Button)findViewById(R.id.button1);

[/code]

Wisst Ihr woran es liegen könnte?

Freue mich auf Tipps!

Viele Grüße


----------



## blawasweißich (21. Okt 2011)

Kann an vielen sachen liegen .... maybe haste dem button keine id gegeben ... maybe greifste auf die falsche xml zu ... und und und ... mehr code = mehr hilfemöglichkeiten


----------



## ARadauer (21. Okt 2011)

id rot unterstrichen?
Was ist R?
Was ist der Fehler? Steht da wenn du über das unterstrichene drüber fährst...



> Wisst Ihr woran es liegen könnte?


am R.id.button1


----------

